# East Baton Rouge Parish AS - Female 2 years old



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

First post! I'm sorry, don't know how to get the picture posted. Seems to be a pure GSD, working line (wolfish looking, maybe sable?), I'd guess. 60lbs. No deadline, but it is a parish shelter. Unfortunately, I'm at my dog limit, or I'd go get her, so my husband says no.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12957570

Sweet little girl, 2 yrs old, 60#

Please call Animal Control's phone number 225-774-7700 or come by the shelter located at 2680 Progress Road, on the Metro Airport grounds behind Parish Prison. (Take exit 6 coming North on I-110 from Baton Rouge )

About 90% of animals entering the shelter are euthanized, that's why it is so important for you to adopt one of our many animals.

All animals available for adoption may not be listed, as we see new faces every day! All dogs in the adoption program will be spayed/neutered, and microchipped, prior to leaving the shelter.

Support your local animal shelter-become a volunteer!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re:East Baton Rouge Parish AS -Female 2 years old*


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: East Baton Rouge Parish AS -Female 2 years old*

She's a pretty one.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting the picture. I pulled an Aussie from that shelter years ago, and they were easy to work with re holding the dog for me until I could make the drive to BR. 

As I previously stated, I'd get her myself, but my husband is adamant that we have enough pets and won't let me even pull for rescue/fostering (in fact, one of my dogs is a rescue I was only supposed to foster), and I must respect his wishes. I will call the shelter tomorrow to find out more information and will post.

Thanks to anyone who can pass the word along re this beauty!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My soon to be "step-father" works for East Baton Rouge Parish Animal Control. If there is any way to help I am betting they (mom and him) would. Maybe he can even get some more info on the beautiful girl....he is in New Orleans today for Fat Tuesday, I will give him a call tomorrow...feel free to PM me if I can be of help somehow to get this girl out of there.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re:East Baton Rouge Parish AS -Female 2 years old*








be still my heart what a beauty!!! Wish I wasn't a thousand miles away....


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, I am here in BR but have no way of fostering another dog. I can pull her if someone wants her. 

She is definitely a beauty and looks to be working lines.

My sister emailed me about this dog so I am wondering if that is the original poster? lol.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugh, I saw the 90% euthanized!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree that the sables always look a little wolfish.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

BUMP up you go pretty girl.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I called this morning. The Petfinder link is over a year old b/c nobody is there to update it ... therefore, the dog is not there. Thank you to those who responded and I apologize for a bad post (and my first post at that!).


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

it happens. hopefully she was adopted out and not PTS.


----------

